# When do your pistils show?



## Pot Belly (Jul 23, 2007)

Take a healthy, vigorously vegging clone with NO preflowers, and put it into 12/12 flower. 

How many days does it take before you see the first pistils emerge on your plants?

Accuracy to the day is what I'm looking for, and also name the strain of MJ. 

My unknown indica shows her first pistils right at 20 days. I feel that this is longer than some of the known indoor varieties i've read about here.

I am beginning to research out what batch of purebred weed I want to grow next. Yes folks, going to get some real stuff soon.

Thanks for all the input........


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 23, 2007)

I would say 20 days is longer than most. I would say 5-7 days would be about average.


----------



## MJ20 (Jul 23, 2007)

It's been almost 3 wks and im not seeng jack as yet   I've been on 12/12 but I switched to 11/13 Saturday.Hopefully I'll see some soon.


----------



## killersmoke (Jul 23, 2007)

keep it 12/12 changing the hours does nothing to improve growth of pistils...u should see them very very soon


----------



## Pot Belly (Jul 23, 2007)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> I would say 20 days is longer than most. I would say 5-7 days would be about average.


 
Thanks Sticky for the input. 

Most of the long timers here have it all down to the science. How many days for your strain?:confused2: 

:aok: Remember - Has to be a clone fresh out of veg with *no *preflowers or pistils.


----------



## Growdude (Jul 23, 2007)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> :aok: Remember - Has to be a clone fresh out of veg with *no *preflowers or pistils.


 
Did the mother plant have alternating nodes?
Make sure you have NO light leaks in the flower area.

Mine show sex in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Pot Belly (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks Growdude for your input. So 14 days for you?

Yes, mother (six months old) and clone have alternating nodes. 

The clones are given high nitrogen and are very "veggy green" in veg. They don't have a single hair when put in flower.

I had thought light leakage was an issue during earlier grows. The flowering box is guaranteed 100% light tight.


----------



## gunnjabsgrow (Jul 23, 2007)

i am going 50/50 x ww and when i switched to 12/12 one plant showed sex in 6 days and the other took 12. both from the same batch of seeds.


----------



## Growdude (Jul 24, 2007)

Pot Belly said:
			
		

> The clones are given high nitrogen and are very "veggy green" in veg. ing


 
Too much nitrogen can delay flowering.


----------



## Pot Belly (Jul 24, 2007)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Too much nitrogen can delay flowering.


 
If I backed off on the nitro nutes, and used flowering nutes, say 2 weeks before putting into flower.... it may speed up pistil development. 

Does anyone here do anything like that? Prep with flowering nutes prior to sending them to flower? At what specific time?


----------



## MJ20 (Jul 24, 2007)

I have a strange feeling that the excess N is what's causing my plant to delay (as GD said).I was using 20-20-20 + trace before flowering.How's your crop now Pot Belly?


----------



## Pot Belly (Jul 24, 2007)

caribbean_smoker_20 said:
			
		

> I have a strange feeling that the excess N is what's causing my plant to delay (as GD said).I was using 20-20-20 + trace before flowering.How's your crop now Pot Belly?


 
*Houston...... Looks like we have a pattern here......*

How long is your delay? Sounds like MG nutes. They have a 20-20-20.

Thanks for asking about my grow........

About due for an update in the GJ section. So far - so good.


----------



## MJ20 (Jul 24, 2007)

It's been exactly 3wks today since 12/12.I have to check on it today to see if I have any pistils.The Brand I use is Biochlim, not Miracle Grow.


----------



## maineharvest (Jul 24, 2007)

I am growing the same plants as a friend of mine and I have huge stinky buds and she has tiny *** buds that are just barely visible.  I am using a 400hps and she is using two tiny floros.  So what Im saying is maybe you dont have enough light on those girls.  Just a thought.


----------



## Pot Belly (Jul 24, 2007)

*Maineharvest....*

Thank you for your input. Here's what I got........

Flower chamber is 20" X 20" = 2.7 sq ft.

2.8 sq ft X 5,000 lumens (minimun)per sq ft = 14,000 lumens required.

Lighting - (3) 70 watt HPS @ 6300 lumens each = 18,900 lumens total.

Total lumens per sq ft = 6,750 :aok:

According to flowering light requirements, that ought to do the trick.


----------



## maineharvest (Jul 24, 2007)

yep that will do the trick so maybe you just got a slower  plant thats all


----------

